# Do 3.2 V6 engines have timing belts?



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if the 3.2 engine has a timing belt or timing chain?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richdean, No timing belt to worry about, cams are chain driven.  
Hoggy.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Phew!!

I knew they had a cam chain wasn't sure about the timing belt though!

That's good to know, just got a letter through the post from Audi announcing that they changed the interval of timing belt replacement to 75,000 or 5 years.

Sounds like a cynical money-making trick to me!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richdean, Take her in & ask how much to replace timing belt on V6. Wonder what the answer would be.  
Hoggy.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I bet it would be cheaper to buy ANOTHER TT than to get Audi to do it!

On a different note I've got this rattling coming from inside my exhaust. I asked my friendly local Audi dealer how much just a rear silencer would be, and they quoted £660 for the part and over £200 labour!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

IIRC you still need to service the timing chains just like you would in a with the belt on the 1.8t as the same result can happen if they fail. The chains just don't normally fail on the VR motors.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I wouldn't worry about "servicing" timing chains,they will get noisey (rattley) if there is any wear, so will give plenty of advanced warning. Usually last the life of the engine, 130K ish miles anyway. 
Hoggy.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I know on the old 12 valve VR's the timing chain was recommended to be done when it got rattly or at 100k miles iirc. Don't know how much they changed the design for hte 24valve VR's. It's expensive when it does go tho, (complete rebuild or new engine time) so I'm guessing VAG are just covering themselves by saying 75k change it.

As for 130k life of engine.... and the rest... the VR's a great engine and there are many out there with a LOT more than 130k on them.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Audi just made a mistake by sending me the letter.

It did specifically refer to the timing belt, and the fact that it was made of rubber which was why it prone to breaking after so many miles.

I'm fairly sure that when I had it serviced at Audi last week they said that as it was a chain it didn't need to be changed.

I'm going to phone them up later to confirm though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good old Audi dealers dont know there arse from there elbow :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the Mk2 V6 3.2 also have a timing chain rather than a belt?

The engines look the same.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> Does the Mk2 V6 3.2 also have a timing chain rather than a belt?
> 
> The engines look the same.


Same engine, with 2 chains.
Steve


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant. 

Thanks.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep the chains will rattle when it's time to replace, tell tale sign is rattling between 1500-1800rpm.

Just had mine done


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

How many miles has your TT done?

My sister's still got my Mondeo, with original timing chain, and it's done around 160,000 miles!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think you will find that Audi check the info blocks in the ECU for stretch. -8 is bad
Rattling could also be due to the hydraulic tensioner starting to seize with cold oil and free up when the oil is warm, but peeps get fooled into changing the lot.

My TT has about 75 miles on it.
Steve


----------

